
Show HN: MozWire: MozillaVPN for Linux, macOS and BSD users (among others) - NilsIRL
https://github.com/NilsIrl/MozWire
======
clashmeifyoucan
looks useful, there's no linux official client so this should be nice.

from a programming perspective, you might want to split it into multiple
files, definitely separate test cases from the main file.

